# New Forum Questions



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

I probably should know this but:
Next to the threads is a pic of an envelope. Some are orange, some gray, some blue and some with green arrows on them. Does anyone know what these colors and symbols mean? Thanks


----------



## Dave C (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm glad you asked that, I was wondering the same.

Also, I see we still have 'New Posts' but what has happened to 'Todays Posts'?


----------



## BarrySax6 (Oct 16, 2009)

Nefertiti said:


> I probably should know this but:
> Next to the threads is a pic of an envelope. Some are orange, some gray, some blue and some with green arrows on them. Does anyone know what these colors and symbols mean? Thanks


Hi Steve,
Don't they refer to activity levels? It looks like blue have only a few replies and orange ones have more. Usually gray means closed or unavailable in computer land so it's possible there are no new posts allowed in those. I haven't seen the green arrows so I have nothing to base an opinion on (I'm going to say that maybe they were moved by the moderator to a more appropriate location though). 

By the way, I love your site. 
-Barry


----------



## phannah (Feb 7, 2007)

BarrySax6 said:


> Hi Steve,
> Don't they refer to activity levels? It looks like blue have only a few replies and orange ones have more. Usually gray means closed or unavailable in computer land so it's possible there are no new posts allowed in those. I haven't seen the green arrows so I have nothing to base an opinion on (I'm going to say that maybe they were moved by the moderator to a more appropriate location though).
> 
> By the way, I love your site.
> -Barry


Hey Barry!... Welcome aboard captain!!

-P Hannah


----------



## BarrySax6 (Oct 16, 2009)

phannah said:


> Hey Barry!... Welcome aboard captain!!
> 
> -P Hannah


Hiya Paul, 
Loved your recording of Barbara. 
-B

By the way I found this:
Blue envelope - Contains unread posts 
Gray envelope - Contains no unread posts (I may have interposed these two because the icons didn't copy over)
Orange open envelope - Hot thread with unread posts 
Orange closed envelope - Hot thread with no unread posts 
Lock icon - Thread is closed 
Green Arrow - You have posted in this thread

Bottom of the main forum list.


----------



## bigj231 (Nov 19, 2009)

In the old version, the orange envelopes were "hot topics" and the blue ones were regular topics. I think the gray ones were ones you've already read, and there are no more new posts, but I'm not sure on that. The green arrows mean you've replied to that post.


----------



## phannah (Feb 7, 2007)

BarrySax6 said:


> Hiya Paul,
> Loved your recording of Barbara.
> -B


thanks Barry, you should post one....

Sorry to take over the thread here.. I'm out!


----------



## RandyJ (Oct 3, 2006)

Man, does this mean I have to get a color monitor?


----------



## kavala (Oct 17, 2005)

randyJ said:


> Man, does this mean I have to get a color monitor?


yes, and put on some clothes when you practise, please.


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

How do you get to "Todays Posts". If I visit the forum without logging in I see "Todays Posts" on the right but then I log in and it is gone and "New Posts" is there. Anyone know how to get to "Todays Posts"?


----------



## Mel2 (Jan 3, 2006)

The old format had a date next to each post so that you could tell when something was posted. I don't see that now. Am I not looking in the correct place or is there a something I need to set.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Mel2 said:


> The old format had a date next to each post so that you could tell when something was posted. I don't see that now. Am I not looking in the correct place or is there a something I need to set.


I see it at the upper left of your post.


----------



## Mel2 (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm not seeing that.


----------



## Enviroguy (Sep 1, 2006)

Mel2 said:


> I'm not seeing that.


You're the second person to have this problem. What browser are you using?


----------



## Mel2 (Jan 3, 2006)

I can see it now on my home computer which is new, but not at work. My work computer is 7 or 8 years old must be the browser like Enviroguy said. Thanks guys.


----------

